# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Oxy cycle

## MartinB09

Hi guys. New to this forum, just wanted some advice. I have just bought an 8 week supply of 50mg oxybol tabs for my bulking cycle, followed by a 6 week cycle of 50 mg Winstrol tablets for cutting. Does this sound like a decent cycle? 

I have a decent diet, workout 3 days a week, Mon, Wed, Fri, with 4 days rest. Chest, back and shoulders monday, biceps and triceps wednesday, legs and full abs workout friday. I also incorporate cardio into all 3 sessions 30 minutes each and an interval abs workout on Monday, just so you know lol. Thanks for your time.

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

welcome to AR

age
height 
weight 
bf

thats too many orals and too long to run them

Do you have test for the cycle?

----------


## PittBoy

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=368656

Many useful links in the above

Should answer most, if not all of your questions and give some good guidance.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

no thats not a good cycle.

----------


## bene7422

first and foremost you need to run test.second,don't run orals that long pic one or the other.what are your stats? Cycle history?

----------


## MartinB09

Yes I have tested before I ran a 6 week oxy cycle, but didn't follow it up with anything. I took nolvadex and milk thistle along side, as I was advised. I am 5ft 10inches, fluctuate between 11st 1 and 11st 5, 22 years old. 

I have also used d-bol before, 5ml tabs, 8 a day for a 7 week cycle. No side effects, other than minor water retention. What if I cut the oxys down to a 4 week cycle, followed by a 6 week Winstrol ?

----------


## MartinB09

Sorry I forgot my bf, I think it is about 8-12%

----------


## T-MOS

> Yes I have tested before I ran a 6 week oxy cycle, but didn't follow it up with anything. I took nolvadex and milk thistle along side, as I was advised. I am 5ft 10inches, fluctuate between 11st 1 and 11st 5, 22 years old. 
> 
> I have also used d-bol before, 5ml tabs, 8 a day for a 7 week cycle. No side effects, other than minor water retention. What if I cut the oxys down to a 4 week cycle, followed by a 6 week Winstrol?


Welcome to AR

May I ask ONE simple question? well maybe two

are you afraid to inject?

and WHY do you want to shut down your bodies natural Testosterone production with out replacing it with supplemental Testosterone?????

how much does a STONE weigh in pounds??? ok that was 3 questions, sorry

----------


## T-MOS

ok, I got it, a stone is 14 lbs

so at 5'10" and ONLY at most 160 lbs, you do NOT NEED STEROIDS , you need to learn how to eat

at 5'10, you should be able to get to 200 lbs NATURALLY, and you have admitted to taking steroids before , SO that tells me you didn't keep any gains from them because you do NOT KNOW HOW TO EAT

lets start with diet first and put down the steroids for now as you will just be wasting them like the other steroids you took

post up what a typical days food intake is with times you eat and lets start there

----------


## romo6

> ok, I got it, a stone is 14 lbs
> 
> so at 5'10" and ONLY at most 160 lbs, you do NOT NEED STEROIDS , you need to learn how to eat
> 
> at 5'10, you should be able to get to 200 lbs NATURALLY, and you have admitted to taking steroids before , SO that tells me you didn't keep any gains from them because you do NOT KNOW HOW TO EAT
> 
> lets start with diet first and put down the steroids for now as you will just be wasting them like the other steroids you took
> 
> post up what a typical days food intake is with times you eat and lets start there


I absolutely agree.

----------


## AdamBurton

looking for advice like all the other noobs on here anyone willing to throw a bit of advice my way would be much appreshiated lol im 18 6ft 3 and 15 stone have been training natuarally for 4 years solid and have bought oxy tabs i know im young but im also impatient and stupid ill admitt that, peer pressure is a ****er so any wise words would be awsum,edit marcus300

----------


## D7M

This thread is over a year old, you should start your own thread. 

Also, please edit the email out of your post.

----------


## mike2312

hey guys just got myself some oxybol 50mg tablets there a pinky/purpul coulor from pro chem can any one tell me if there any good ive had deca and sus befoure but have never had these any advise will be help full thanks guys keep up the good work mike

----------

